# Melbourne to Brisbane city 2.6× 40+minutes message



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Have you ever got a request to another city ?


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Did you accept that ride???


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Spursman said:


> Did you accept that ride???


Yeah of course who wouldn't but I went to pick up location and waited patiently for 5 minutes and called up the guy was in brissie


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

How the feck did he put his location as Melbourne. Was he pissed or something??


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Spursman said:


> How the feck did he put his location as Melbourne. Was he pissed or something??


God knows but I was terribly sad that would have been over 15k trip


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Spursman said:


> How the feck did he put his location as Melbourne. Was he pissed or something??


May well have been "pissed or something", considering there's the Melbourne Hotel in Browning St, West End, Brisbane.
And conveniently close to where I used to work, in the days before the 'zero alcohol workplace' disease took hold.
But of course, I never went there.....
EDIT: For the record, 560 Queen St, Brisbane in the OP is the Hotel Orient, another popular watering hole, but not really worth a trip from Melbourne, Victoria!


----------

